# sjoberg 72" bench @ sears for 129??



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well..just went to sears. Ive heard sjoberg name before and that there fairly reasonable bench's, and my local sears is closing them out, the 72" model for 129, the 54" for 99. i got one of each, figuring its way better than my gonna get to it bench mentality, so where is the catch here? i realize the bases leave a bit to be desired, figure i can either add some drawer units down the road or new bases. i plan to use the 6 footer as my main bench, the shorter of the two as an aux. bench as well as TS out feed.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

The catch is that you just bought $500 worth of bench for $200.00!!!!

It's a great workbench. I've had the 54" one for many years and it still does everything I ask it to.
I wouldn't worry about adding drawers. I've used mine as an open shelf for years.
I made mine mobile.

I'll see if I can post a pic...........nice going!!!!!!


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

actually sear's signage had the 54" reg price at 449 and the 72" for 499..so yup damn near 1k worth of bench for 200 bucks. please post those pics, i want the 54" mobile. 
also, is there something good to put on it as a semi protective coating on it? i realize thats not going to be total protection, but i dont really want to go the covering up method.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I never did anything to mine and it's stood up very well.
I always use a sacrificial board and never cut or mar the surface.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i wish i had room for one of those because if i did i would be going right now to get one. The price you got them for is amazing over 80 percent off. To bad you didnt have a 20 percent hf coupon:laughing:


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

i hear ya on the room factor kid, its going to take me a renovation of the shop to fit them, but i think very well worth it in the end. its been a couple months, time to re-orientate everything anyways. :laughing:


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I may have to drive down to Sears today to see if these are still on sale! I've been in the process of building a bench, but buying one of these and putting a cabinet in the base might work out better....


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I know where I am going today.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I know where I am going today.


Indeed.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I struck out at my local Sears. They didn't have any woodworking benches in stock. The guy said I could order one online, to which I said "yeah, then I would have to pay full price."


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've called 8 stores so far... one of them didn't know what a workbench was (?), one told me they'd just sold their last one, one has a 72" for $183, and the rest have never had Sjoberg in stock. Oh well.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Go get that 72", it's still a fantastic deal.

Haven't gone and checked mine, perhaps tonight.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, but it won't fit in the space I'm building a bench for. A fantastic deal on something I can't use isn't really a great deal in the end.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

as of yesterday afternoon the merlehay sears in des moines iowa had 1 72" in the box yet, and the 72" display model.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Picked one of the 53 inchers at the Mid Rivers mall in St. Louis with the center cabinet for $152 after taxes, plus a $10.00 gift certificate for spending over $100.

They have another one, and two of the cabinets as of last night.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, i have to go 120 miles to pick it up, but just purchased the cabinet from the Omaha Neb store. kind of a hike, but i figure 40 dollars plus gas, less than the hardware to build my own.
also good chance to see if the HHR i recently got will pull 30mpg or better hwy..:laughing:


----------

